# On Special, Today Only !!!



## sawhorseray (Dec 13, 2021)

Census taker: "How many children do you have?"

Woman: "Four."

Census taker: "May I have their names please?"

Woman: "Eenee, Meenee, Minee, and George."

Census taker: "Thank you, but given the pattern, why is the last child's name George?"

Woman: "Because we didn't want any Moe."


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 13, 2021)

These are hilarious Ray!  The dog signs are cracking me up.  We're dog people, and most of these hit very close to home, lol.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks Ray! I loved em! And I'm a softie,  I don't have to yell at the dogs when they're naughty...I make my wife do it!   

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 13, 2021)

Hilarious as always! Digging the Kieth Richards willie Nelson run!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 13, 2021)

Good ones ! Good to laugh on a Monday 
Thanks RAY


----------

